# Stanley no 164



## No 164 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello I have a Stanley no 164 plane ,can anybody give me info on dare it was produced from thanks


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is some info about it.http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan13.htm

Alsohttp://www.hansbrunnertools.com/Stanley%20by%20numbers/Stanley%20164.htm

Alsohttps://www.antiqbuyer.com/All_Archives/STANLEY/archive-Stan-spec-use-planes.htm


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Good grief, the resale on that plane is unreal.


----------



## No 164 (Sep 6, 2018)

Many thanks mate ,good info


----------



## No 164 (Sep 6, 2018)

It was on a shed work bench for many years


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Show photos


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

It is a white elephant. 

I have some old hand planes, but I want to use them. I don't mind sacrificing their "collectable" worth to extract their true value as real, productive, useful woodworking tools. I just used one yesterday, but I am not yet finished restoring them to full, ready-to-work status. 

Based on the links above, the Stanley 164 hand plane is too valuable to sacrifice as a working tool. It is also delicate. According to one description, the mouth tends to chip in use, ruining the collector value. 

Speaking only for myself, if I owned that Stanley 164 hand plane, I would invest as little as possible to clean it up, then sell it. I would use that huge pile of money to buy woodworking tools that I will actually use. I am not running a museum, and my spouse would not appreciate hand tools on display as decor.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Tool Agnostic said:


> ...I would use that huge pile of money to buy woodworking tools that I will actually use. I am not running a museum, and my spouse would not appreciate hand tools on display as decor.


I'm guessing OP isn't a woodworker....


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

P89DC said:


> I'm guessing OP isn't a woodworker....


I guessed that too. Their chosen member name is "No 164." I assume that they are another one-thread-wonder.

Whether or not they are a woodworker, they should sell the Stanley 164. Because of its rarity and high value, it seems useless as a tool, only as a collectable.


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I couldn't care less what op does with it. I'm not a collector and I don't know any collectors. I'm not interested what collectors think or do. I wood never own one. All my old Stanley's are users. If I felt the need for a 164 I'd buy one from Lie-Nielsen for $250....


Not to mention op's laziness. How hard is it to do a little internet research? He was probably hoping to get some offers here.


----------



## No 164 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## No 164 (Sep 6, 2018)

I am not selling ,I was on here looking information as it is printed made in Usa ,I live in Northern Ireland and I would not be shipping to the states ,and I working at building horse stables


----------

